# New Lp Cover



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Just wanted everyone to know that Keystone have changed the front LP Cover on the Outbacks. The New cover is a one piece molded fiberglass and is tan in color. I just received a new 21RS with it. I called Keystone and they said this is what all new units coming off line now will have. Hope this will help everyone.
Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales
Carthage,MO.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Really terrific, just wish they had done it three months ago, and then I'd have one of the new ones, instead of an exact duplicate of the one that cracked.







Oh well, I've already reinforced all of the stress points so it should be OK.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Will that also be the replacement cover for any of the older style replaced under warranty?

Tim


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm really starting to get perturbed at KS.

I bought my 2005 21RS in August of 2004. Received it the day it came of the shipping truck. My model did not come with the CO2 monitor, this new cover (the current one is very flimsy) nor the tables I keep hearing are coming with the newer models.

I'm still under a year, will they give it to me because it is current model year?

Doubt it.


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't know if the new cover will replace under warranty the old cover,I think it will as they are only using the New one now. So if your's is broke or breaks ask for the new cover. To answer the other question about the table. The new table ILO the slide out drawers are only in units with front pass through storage. The 21RS and 25RSS will Not have the Folding Exterior alum. table. The 28 BHS at this time still has the slideout storage drawer.
Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ken thanks for keeping us updated on things like this. I know for some the covers have been a source of contention. I don't fault Keystone, but I am happy they made the changes to the covers with something else. I think the covers really help to keep the Outbacks looking unique and slick, having the standard covers just looks obsolete I think.

Do you happen to know a part number of the new ones and if folks would be able to purchase one on their own?


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Being a new owner of a 21 RS, I don't know about the cover issue. Someone bring me up to snuff. What's the problems with em? Mine is 2005 and "looks" ok.
Thanks


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Campntn,

The problem has been that they are a two piece assembly with rivets down the middle. Quite a number of folks have had them crack or come apart along the rivet line. I think the rubber hold downs also have come loose (rivet problem as well)

Haven't experienced this yet myself, but I frequently inspect it.

Wayne


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Hmm, just went out and looked, mine is the 2piece with rivets. Looks fine right now. guess I'll keep an eye on it.
Thanks!


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We are pretty particular about looking over things every time we use the camper and every gas-up when we are traveling. However, somewhere in South Dakota between one gas station and the next, our cover fell apart, though it had looked fine an hour before. I think it just takes the right gust of wind.

By the way, to whom ever was behind us at the time... we never noticed it happening---- sorry about that!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I was going to install an access hatch to my cover this weekend. Now, should I wait until my cracks and get it replaced, buy the new one, or push on with the modding.

Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ken, I just want to add to Y-Guys thanks. We all talk about hoping the factory is listening, and it's nice to hear the dealers point of view on things also.

I would say the evidence is in on the factory listening. If this new cover is in fact an imrovement over the old one, then Keystone is improving their product based on owner feedback.

I have to go out and look for a crack in mine now....my warranty expires next month.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Jared, If I were you I would go ahead and put in the hatch just for saftey sake and quick access to the shut off valves. Kirk


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

There are a number of things that can be done to improve the chances of having a problem free cowling. Most of these have been discussed on the forum.

1) Improved hold-downs (done by aplvlykat)
2) rivet renforcement using additional pop-rivets along the center joint
3) access ports which provide additional strength across the rivet joint
4) rubber cushion on bottom edge (Camper Andy I believe) - cowling fits better to the frame
5) rubber cushion against front of Outback - cowling fits better to the camper body

These mods added to normal periodic checks for cracks and damage, should result in a long life for the cowling. I'm not sure how many of the forum members have experienced problems but it sounds like the loss of the cowling is not common. (Maybe it is but it seems like there are fewer than 10 cases I remember reading about - I may be wrong - I'm guessing people will correct me if I am).

I am also thankful we have a representative from the ranks of dealers. Good to have someone interested enough to chime in.

BBB


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine was broken before I left the dealer's lot. (ordered a new one right away)

I've had all of the rubber hold downs replaced, as they wore and broke as well.

The holdowns have also come loose during travel, so check them regularly as your journey progresses.

I'm glad they are changing them. I hope they are more durable.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Has anybody got pix of the new cowling? I'd like to see the differences.

Pix of hold downs, cowling to trailer skin gap,etc. would be most helpful in deciding what I want to do from here.

Thanks in advance for any help on this.


----------

